# Einloggen auf FTP Server klappt nicht



## bembo (1. Nov. 2008)

Ich habe mir dank dieser Anleitung http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts ein Ubuntu aufgesetzt mit ISPconfig die installation verlief fehlerfrei dank der super anleitung besten dank an dieser stelle für die super Anleitung.


Jetzt habe ich in ISPconfig einen reseller angelegt und dann einen Kunden.Mein Kunde heißt web1 und passwort habe ich auch vergeben.


Wenn ich mich jetzt per FTP einloggen möchte klappt das jedoch nicht in der proftpd.log steht dazu folgendes:


Nov 01 13:58:55 webdns.dyndns.org proftpd[15645] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[::ffff:127.0.0.1]): FTP session opened.
Nov 01 13:58:55 webdns.dyndns.org proftpd[15645] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[::ffff:127.0.0.1]): no such user 'web1'
Nov 01 13:58:55 webdns.dyndns.org proftpd[15645] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[::ffff:127.0.0.1]): USER web1: no such user found from localhost.localdomain [::ffff:127.0.0.1] to ::ffff:127.0.0.1:21
Nov 01 13:58:55 webdns.dyndns.org proftpd[15645] localhost.localdomain (localhost.localdomain[::ffff:127.0.0.1]): FTP session closed.



So wie ich das verstehe existiert kein FTP user namens web1.
Was ist denn da schief gelaufen??Jemand eine Idee??


----------



## dexcom (3. Nov. 2008)

Versuch mal web1_benutzer und Passwort von dem Benutzer der in ISP Web -> User & Email auch der Administrator (Admin) ist.

Im ISP Web sollte natürlich FTP Zugang angehackt sein.

cu

dexcom


----------

